# What can you do when your neighbor beats their dog?



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So my friend called animal control last night when she heard her neighbor beating a dog. AC said to call the cops after hours and when she did, anonymously, AC showed up. She heard the neighbor show his beagle which was not the dog she heard being beat. She said the beagle barks all day so she knows what that dog sounds like. This morning she went down to file a complaint in person, with the police and they said AC will contact her. I told her to safely get the sound or the beating on video. But what else can she do at this point, besides wait, if anything?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like she is doing the best she can. I know that if it continued, I personally, would take matters into my own hands...that stuff ain't going to happen next to my property. Hopefully the neighbor now understands that he is being watched closely, but what a POS he must be. It's a shame that pets can't choose their owners and that their lives are such a crap shoot. Tell your friend keep up on the situation. Wish I could help.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If she called AC and the police then unfortunately it is a waiting game from their......However, I would like to personally walk over and beat the owner myself


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Bella said, she could always try goin to talk to the neighbor. Other than that I think u gave her some good advice about getting it on video.

I myself have a pair of Akitas that sit in their outside dog run a yowl all night long in my bedroom window. Im talkin less than 100ft away and a 6ft wood fence does not deaden the sound.....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

UGH I would hate to have howling ups all night long. Yeah I think she would love to go beat the guys ass herself but since she has a small baby and she herself is 5 feet tall that's probably not the best advice I could give her lol.

Totally sucks for her, I feel so bad for her and the pup. She just feels helpless. She is writing a letter to the landlords and hopefully AC will followup with her Monday, if not she said she is calling them at noon if they have not called her yet.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

That really sucks, Unfortunately I don't think there is much she can do unless she gets it on camera OR the dog shows signs of injury where they can take the dog for further evaluation. I have found it takes alot for AC to actually take a dog when it is needed yet they have no issue taking innocent people's dogs at the drop of a dime. having video is really the only solid proof otherwise it is he said she said crap.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> That really sucks, Unfortunately I don't think there is much she can do unless she gets it on camera OR the dog shows signs of injury where they can take the dog for further evaluation. I have found it takes alot for AC to actually take a dog when it is needed yet they have no issue taking innocent people's dogs at the drop of a dime. having video is really the only solid proof otherwise it is he said she said crap.


yeah thanks  that's what I told her as well, such CRAP.

Thanks for all the replies everyone!


----------



## catchrcall (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds to me like she needs to mind her own business. She's going off what she heard in the dark, which is not proof of anything. She could easily be mistaken, and probably is. She's already called animal control on him once, he showed his dog, they found no wrongdoing so leave it alone.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

catchrcall said:


> Sounds to me like she needs to mind her own business. She's going off what she heard in the dark, which is not proof of anything. She could easily be mistaken, and probably is. She's already called animal control on him once, he showed his dog, they found no wrongdoing so leave it alone.


I hear ya, but choose to disagree. Elderly, Children and animals rely on other humans, who know better, to stand up for them. When you know better, you supposed to do better. The problem is he has more than one dog, only the beagle is registered therefore its all the city "thinks" he has. She needs to work on proof, if she really does want to save the dog. But yeah she could mind her own business, but we are not the ones who have a 2 year old waking up from a sound sleep because of the sounds of abuse coming from the neighboring wall.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ames said:


> I hear ya, but choose to disagree. Elderly, Children and animals rely on other humans, who know better, to stand up for them. When you know better, you supposed to do better. The problem is he has more than one dog, only the beagle is registered therefore its all the city "thinks" he has. She needs to work on proof, if she really does want to save the dog. But yeah she could mind her own business, but we are not the ones who have a 2 year old waking up from a sound sleep because of the sounds of abuse coming from the neighboring wall.


:goodpost: What breed is the other dog that he is beating?? And did she tell AC that he has more than one?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a "red nose pit bull" according to her. (figured getting into THAT would be for another time lol) She says the fence is really high or she would get pictures and the guy never walks the dog for her to try and get one. Or t least when she has been home. She is asking her other neighbor (who lives upstairs) if she can go in his place to try and get a picture from above.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I can not imagine the life that dog has...if you can call it that. Makes me sick.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

catchrcall said:


> Sounds to me like she needs to mind her own business. She's going off what she heard in the dark, which is not proof of anything. She could easily be mistaken, and probably is. She's already called animal control on him once, he showed his dog, they found no wrongdoing so leave it alone.


:thumbsup: Unless theres without a doubt sound evidence, it is ALL hear say.

I've had AC called numerous times because of this .

My girlfriends Aunt is a sweet lady, hippy and ignorant to animal behavior, functions and virtually ALL aspects of such however her "heart is well".. Earlier this year she called AC on some people that live down her road a bit she drives past twice a day to work, they have three dogs on chain spots. Appeared to be (i've seen them a few times while down in that area) a well bred GSD, CLD and a Bulldog. All appear to be well taken cared of however her Aunt believes their chains are too short, cruel, etc..

Well, after three complaints she decided to take matters in her own hands. She walked over to the fence to get a "closer look", the full grown GSD ran up to the fence and got a hold of her hand briefly.. She was LUCKY..

To make a LONG story short, it turns out the Bulldog and CLD are used as strike dogs and the GSD is the family guardian, trained and bred for.

The point is when you make assumptions without knowing, it can turn back around on you BIG time especially in a cloud of judgement.

IF there is any animal neglect or abuse, there will be a point in time where it surfaces and becomes obvious. Until then, mind your own business.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It's a fine line, I'll agree with that, but there's a hell of a lot animals and children out there who wish someone would have made the call. Assumptions can be made either way I suppose. In order to see, one must open the eyes...and this world is full of people who choose to be blind by minding their own business. Personally, I hope she is wrong.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Agreed. I hope she is wrong too! Male no mistake she is not going to go near the dog though. I explained that I her. She just wants animal control to be aware of both so they can check the well being if both. Yes is nosy neighbor but if it saves another headline from being made I would take that bet myself. I also think there is a difference in sounds of happy and inquiring barks and anxious fright fear and pain barks. But that's just my opinion. I would rather her take the chance than leave an abused dog out there. 

Which brings me to this question. Anyone seen that video about the 9 year old at the daycare who beat the little kids when the daycare worker was looking out the window. The video shows the kid hitting and biting and the 11 month old's. They react with I can only imagine are blood curling screams. (no sound) the worker comes over 9 year old is now patting the baby on their back like idk what happened?!? Atrocious but how could the women NOT tell the difference between a baby cry of getting bit and regular baby crying. Isn't there a difference??


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't have children so I'm no expert, but I think you'd be able to know the different cries of your own child and may have a hard time distinguishing that of another child's who you are not the parent of
If you have experience you might be able to, but babies cries vary


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

catchrcall said:


> Sounds to me like she needs to mind her own business. She's going off what she heard in the dark, which is not proof of anything. She could easily be mistaken, and probably is. She's already called animal control on him once, he showed his dog, they found no wrongdoing so leave it alone.





KMdogs said:


> :thumbsup: Unless theres without a doubt sound evidence, it is ALL hear say.
> 
> I've had AC called numerous times because of this .
> 
> ...


I agree with these guys. Unless you actually see the person physically harming the dog you don't know whats going on.

Spock constantly flips over our huge water tubs and when I go after him he screams and yelps like I am beating the life out of him and I don't even touch him.

I yell at him and go "Spock leave this alone!!!!!" and point the tub at him quickly and he will yelp like I hit him with it. Hes a puss, but has never been hit.

Unless you see whats going on you really have no idea whats happening over that fence.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Waiting till the dog is dead is no help either. Like I said it's a fine line. Sounds like she will do the right thing. Animal abuse pushes my buttons unlike anything else, and obviously my responses reflect that. Hope it all works out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Waiting till the dog is dead is no help either. Like I said it's a fine line. Sounds like she will do the right thing. Animal abuse pushes my buttons unlike anything else, and obviously my responses reflect that. Hope it all works out.


agreed.

and I see what you are saying as well Holly. I would think if anyone DID hear that and called someone on you, you would explain that instead of denying the existence and showing one dog over the other. But I also know how paranoid people are and some AC are just looking for excuses to take dogs, so I see both sides.

Rabbit I wondered that as well, seeing as I don't have kids, maybe it is just your own kid you can understand the sounds of their pain and crying.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> Rabbit I wondered that as well, seeing as I don't have kids, maybe it is just your own kid you can understand the sounds of their pain and crying.


Any person who is around kids should be able to tell the difference.

When Noodle is in her room down the hall I can tell if shes hurt or just not getting her way.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

My neighbor abused his dog. My parents first told me about it but I never heard anything or saw it. But one morning I was in my room getting ready for an early morning shift when I heard a stomach churning yelp. I flew downstairs and outside jumping on the table on our patio. I saw my neighbor throwing really large rocks at his dog that was huddled in a corner. When you see something like that you don't think. You just act. And at the top of my lungs I yelled at the guy. "What the hell do you think you are doing!?" This man stopped and looked at me as i'm standing on a table staring him down. He said nothing and wandered off. I went to the fence since the dog came to where I was. He was scared and curled up in a ball. I sat there and petted him a bit before the man came back out. He looked at me for a bit while I consoled the dog while staring him down again. That's when he offered up the dog. I told him I would take him and marched myself over there in my pajama's and all. By then the man had retreated inside and I just went in the yard had to search for the dog before I found him. I then walked him home and he was one of the greatest companions. Since that day I have not seen the neighbor at all. He hides in his house and only comes out at night. Still to this day I have no trust in that man and watch him like a hawk, I don't even leave my pup outside without watching for that man. But all that matters is that I saved him, I put my neck on the line to confront that man and won. If he had not offered me that dog I would of fought him as your friend is now. I would be on his ass every day watching, recording him, and calling people out on him. 

Animal abuse is a hard thing to cope with. And I give her props for sticking up for a defenseless life. I have done it many of times and I will continue to do it. Just like I am still gathering evidence and claims against my other neighbors that mistreat their horses. Everyone has called the AC on them countless times and they still continue to get in trouble for having too many horses on there property. Yet this one is a harder battle then dog abuse, since tons of people out here do it. If she really does believe the dog is being abused and can get evidence then it makes her fight easier. If she has the proof whether it is sound or seeing it then her call is more believable. Has she tried to get other neighbors to called this guy in? The greater the numbers the better. If she can get more neighbors to complain then it will become a more urgent case to look into. Honestly it wouldn't hurt to have a one on one talk with this man. You could even go as back up. If you talk to him and basically tell him that if he doesn't stop then she will continue to report him, he might back down. Some people will get tired of the persistent effort in which you put into it. They don't want to deal with it anymore or just get so fed up that they call it quits. Even the AC and police may get a little warn down and take more serious action. If she really is serious, then she needs to keep on fighting. Collect evidence and don't back down. 

I agree with Saint Francis. And I to am against animal abuse, it can rub me the wrong way. I even attended protests in phnx with my boss once. We ended up on the news, and one step closer to ending the abuse. 

But I do wish your friend the best of luck, and I hope she comes out on top and gets to the bottom of this. Whether it is animal abuse or just a whiny dog. 

Do keep us posted on the outcome.


----------

